# why do they hump?



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

ok so my dolce is five month and a half . im getting him neutered soon but hvnt decided on the date.. he humps toys , shoes, a big crayon piggy bank, my two yr olds arm, my foot .. it looks soo funny .. at this age is it a sexual thing ? or is it a puppy thing? what do i do to deter it , will he continue even after he is neutered?


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

My Lilly is a spayed female and she can't get enough humping. We just laugh at her, it is cute.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

It can be a sign of dominance, but more often is a play behavior. You do not typically see sexual humping unless it is girls in season (who tend to hump each other) or an intact male.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Alex is 12-1/2, neutered at 6 months. He used to hump every toy that was bigger than him. They even got wet if you know what I mean. Sooooo I put all of them in the garbage. Now he does not hump anything but...... When I lay down in bed, I have barely time to lay down, he is already on my arm humping me. And he holds on to my arm with his front legs for dear life. I have tried to discourage him for years. He is a stubborn little guy. A few months ago I had a pet communicator talk to him and I asked her to ask him why he does that. His answer ? BECAUSE IT MAKES ME FEEL GOOD !!!!!!!!


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


maltesejane said:


> alex is 12-1/2, neutered at 6 months. He used to hump every toy that was bigger than him. They even got wet if you know what i mean. Sooooo i put all of them in the garbage. Now he does not hump anything but...... When i lay down in bed, i have barely time to lay down, he is already on my arm humping me. And he holds on to my arm with his front legs for dear life. I have tried to discourage him for years. He is a stubborn little guy. A few months ago i had a pet communicator talk to him and i asked her to ask him why he does that. His answer ? Because it makes me feel good !!!!!!!!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

MalteseJane said:


> Alex is 12-1/2, neutered at 6 months. He used to hump every toy that was bigger than him. They even got wet if you know what I mean. Sooooo I put all of them in the garbage. Now he does not hump anything but...... When I lay down in bed, I have barely time to lay down, he is already on my arm humping me. And he holds on to my arm with his front legs for dear life. I have tried to discourage him for years. He is a stubborn little guy. A few months ago I had a pet communicator talk to him and I asked her to ask him why he does that. His answer ? BECAUSE IT MAKES ME FEEL GOOD !!!!!!!!


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

MalteseJane said:


> Alex is 12-1/2, neutered at 6 months. He used to hump every toy that was bigger than him. They even got wet if you know what I mean. Sooooo I put all of them in the garbage. Now he does not hump anything but...... When I lay down in bed, I have barely time to lay down, he is already on my arm humping me. And he holds on to my arm with his front legs for dear life. I have tried to discourage him for years. He is a stubborn little guy. A few months ago I had a pet communicator talk to him and I asked her to ask him why he does that. His answer ? BECAUSE IT MAKES ME FEEL GOOD !!!!!!!!


I know I shouldn't, but :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

My 7 lb male (neutered) Maltese humps the head of my 90 lb male (neutered) Old English. Believe me it's nothing sexual!!! Thank goodness the sheepie tolerates the behavior without complaint.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

:w00t::HistericalSmiley::smrofl:lmaoooo

glad im not the only one , that was soo funny!


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

are you supposed to allow humping behavior, or try to stop it? i am crossing my fingers that leila doesn't develop this habit...i don't think i'd be a fan. at what age does it normally start?


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I try to "redirect" their attention. I don't yell at them or ignore the behavior but if they are humping away I'll get a toy or a ball and use distraction. That is usually all it takes. Most of the time just saying their name will take their attention away from the humping.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

My BFF's Max only humps his 'girlfriend' ... a large stuffed animal of some sort. They keep his girlfriend put away most of the time, so he doesn't do it. However, they have been known to have a few glasses of wine and bring out his girlfriend on a Friday night. :HistericalSmiley:

We've seen Poppy hump his Big Monkey and a few other large toys, but it never lasts long. When we first got him, and Kevin would play with him in our bed at night before bedtime, Poppy would try and hump Kevin's arm ... which I strongly discouraged. I view that as more of a dominant alpha thing, although I could be wrong.

Oh ... Happy Hump Day all!!! :chili:

HUGz! Jules


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

pinkpixie1588 said:


> are you supposed to allow humping behavior, or try to stop it? i am crossing my fingers that leila doesn't develop this habit...i don't think i'd be a fan. at what age does it normally start?


Mine is 1yr 4month old... she started with this behavior during her last "girl season" (what is the word for the "period" of the dogs??, don't know it in english and the translator fails also, in spanish the word is "celo")... Now that her bleeding stopped (is that the correct word?? :brownbag: ) she doesn't hump my arm or my foot anymore!!!! yyyayyyyyy!!! :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033: .... she is back to normal, while she was in "her days" all she wanted to do was hump, hump and hump; not play, not go for a walk, nothing!!.... Now she plays again!!!:HistericalSmiley: I'm really happy!! she's normal now, glad that behavior is gone now!!!... until 7-8 months more :smpullhair:


----------



## biancasmom (Jun 24, 2008)

*bianca does it*

Bianca has a green and white elephant that she "humps".. i read on here and other places that it is a sign of dominance, but i dont think it is.. I think she is actually enjoying it.. (sometimes she makes little grunting noises.. its so weird!) She is spayed...its funny though.. around christmas she wasnt feeling well and was on antibiotics and didnt feel like "humping"... so i felt relieved when she started humping again because i knew she was ok!


----------

